# Large Hot Glue Bat



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I made this big bat from the hot glue.
front view







,








side view







,









here is one compared to my small ones I made








large Bat
18 inches long
head is 4 1/2 inches long
neck to pelvis 12 inches
rib area 4 1/2 inches
Small bat
6 inches long
head is 3 1/4 inches
ribs 2 inches
head to pelvis 4 inches
For Large Bat: about 12 sticks medium 4inch all purpose glue sticks approx $2.00

I will be changing how the ribs are on my next one, don't like these much on this big one.
Want to make a few and hang over my graveyard this yr.

see prop how to also


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I told you before, I REALLY like this idea. Very original.

Good to know you can build really big props with this as well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what was the cost and how big was this?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wayyyyy cool! I think some hot glue props are in order for me this year.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

that's a BIG BAT!! they will look good in the cemetary.. put one over my grave!! haha


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hey Lilly, I'm lazy LOL What is the link to the how-to?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

As I've said before (and will say again)... Thanks! Another project on my already too big for my lifetime list.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*how to link*

here ya go Sickie.. How to link

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6571


----------

